# 9 Yr old NON spayed Female in Greensboro NC



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Long shot, but I have to try. 

Someone posted some goldens on CL and I talked to her this morning.

She has a 9 year old unspayed female that needs a home. BUT, she is VERY dog aggressive--Kill a dog, dog aggressive--so she MUST be an ONLY dog. Says she is great with people and her 5 year old child, but NO dogs (so I am sure no cats either). 

Can anyone take on such a tough case? :/ Our rescue runs off of foster homes, and unfortuantely, they all have dogs. We're trying every angle possible, so thought I'd try here, too.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So sad, I hope someone can take her. Obviously most of us already have dogs though.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I know....it's going to be really tough. But I had to try. :/


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course you did, that is wonderful of you. Such a hard situation. Hopefully we can get the word out!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor girl. Why are they getting rid of her? Just curious.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not real sure Mika--they had *several*. Placed a "few" yesterday and have 3 left. Called to find out more info in hopes of getting her to let me get them in the rescue, but no such luck....except she is willing to let this girl go, but I am having a very hard time finding a dog-free home for her. Sigh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagner's mom, try Grateful Goldens of the Low Country if you haven't already.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

it is very very difficult to maintain a dog that dog aggressive ... a friend had one and she thought to place her at one point but then decided against it... she felt that she could never trust anyone to be as careful as she was... that is the same reason I never placed bing when he was younger (now he isn't an issue, but we do have to be very careful with him) 

I wish you luck finding a home for her... .this is a really tough case.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagners mom*

WAGNERS MOM

THERE is a rescue in Mt. Gilead, OH, called Third Tyme

that takes dogs that bite, but if the dog has killed, I doubt she would take her.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Karen, Thank you! I'll give the owner this contact info. To my knowledge, she has NOT killed, but I really don't know if she would. I'll let the owner know about them as well, as another place to try. 

Thanks to you all!


----------

